
Interesting Idea: Property is abolished in favor of pure markets [pdf] - mring33621
http://www.law.nyu.edu/sites/default/files/upload_documents/Property%20Monopoly.pdf
======
mring33621
Also see Matt Levine's comments about it here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-07/bank-
bail...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-07/bank-bailouts-and-
property-taxes)

